# ABT Questions



## Shawn White (Jul 8, 2005)

I did some ABT's yesterday along with side ribs, fresh pork and roasted pepper sausage and a saskatoon pie.

Side ribs turned out great .... about 6 hours around 225F, then foiled for 45 then grilled to crisp outside.

This was my first attempt at ABTs. I used Chavez's ABT recipe from TVWBB with pulled pork, aged white cheddar dehyd minced garlic and onion, some white corn syrup, Mr.Brown rub. I cleaned the japs out from the top with a small paring knife instead of slitting them.

They were pretty tasty, but the bacon fell off all but one of them. Is that the norm?

Also, the japs were pretty large, each piece of bacon you see is a half slice. Perhaps smaller japs are better for ABTs?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

well, there's no rules for abt's.  I wrap with enough cheap bacon to totally cover the pepper in most cases.  It shrinks and lets the heat get right to the skin of the pepper.   Usually about 3/4's of a piece of bacon is needed.  I trim and use the pieces left over on other peppers.


 Mine look like litte turds when done.  Thus the name, atomic buffalo turds.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 8, 2005)

Hard to tell from those far away pics...perhaps if you took some closeups.LOL Man, those look good. The peppers I get around here are MUCH smaller.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Dear Mr. White

I would like to thank you for posting the pictures of the A.B.T.'s.  How ever, I need your help.  

After I smacked my forehead into the monitor trying to get a tast of one of them, I pinched a nerve in my neck and had to be rushed to the E.R.  I tried to tell the nurse what had happened and she looked at me with a puzzled look.

Would you mind sending me a letter explaining this accident to my doctor.  You can just address it to "Doctor ______" due to the fact that the damage may need to be seen by a specalist.


Painfully yours,


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn, those big o'l pictures aren't helping my hunger situation.  :badgrin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 8, 2005)

Shawn,

Did you split the bacon lengthwise?  
================
----------------------------
================
(where the single dashes are the cut)

or did you half them like:

======|======
======|======

Here's my rendition:
http://www.thatnerd.com/bbq/recipes.html
ABT's are the first thing on the menu IMHO. LOL
It's hard to decribe how I wrap them, so I'm thinking of doing a video in Flash to show it (less bandwidth).


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

Add some fresh pineapple in the mix, "it's goooooooooood".  :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 8, 2005)

more pics here...
http://community.webshots.com/album/370613391jQbYSw


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 8, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Shawn,
> 
> Did you split the bacon lengthwise?
> ================
> ...



I took the bacon out of the freezer and cut the whole pound in half (making each piece half as long as it was, your second illustration), then defrosted it in the microwave.

The bacon was really wet after defrost, maybe I should have patted it dry. Also, if I had a fresh pound not frozen I could have seen how an entire strip would have fit before I cut it all.

Great pics Scott, thanks!

Lot's of great suggestions in this thread, thanks folks.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 9, 2005)

I make a little bacon "turbin" over and around the open end of the pepper and secure it with a toothpic. The pic makes a nice handle for stand-up eatin'.


----------



## john pen (Jul 9, 2005)

I also split my peppers in half length wise. A little bit before your ready to start, pull the bacon out and let it get to room temp, It will be "sticky" and stays on the pepper well. For my filling, I use cream cheese, chives, garlic and onion powder and shredded chedder cheese.  I did try wrapping a thin slice of beef under the bacon once, but wasn't thrilled with the results...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 11, 2005)

[-X  . just an opinion.  :!:


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 11, 2005)

I did the rest of the ABTs tonight. Slit lengthwise, filled each half like Hoss suggested, placed the remaining half strips of bacon on top of each.

I used hickory and Competition Rib Rub and we liked them much better than the last ones with cherry wood and Mr.Brown Rub. Those ones tasted like peanuts.

Thanks again for the ideas!


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 11, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Pictures Shawn?


 Ok Hoss, here ya go:


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

Those look mighty fine..... mighty fine. =D>


----------



## DaleP (Jul 12, 2005)

That slicing the pepper in half idea is one of those
"slap my forehead" kinda things for me.  Like it.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 12, 2005)

Susan, we ought to make a pan just for sliced abts.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2005)

welcome aboard Kpig....great looking stuff!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 24, 2005)

Good lookin' shots there kpigout.

Glad to see your posting problem got solved, welcome aboard. Hope to be talking to you often.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 24, 2005)

I can never get enough ABT pics...and these are all good ones !
I made 50 of em on Friday....for 6 adults.
I've made em on the kettle and the WSM. I like the ones done on the WSM better. ... Less spooge.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 25, 2005)

kpigout, 
Never heard em called ABT's? Does that mean just the acronym, or do you call them something else?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2005)

keep in mind they look more "turdlike" if completely wrapped in bacon.
Those that use the chile grills with the bacon hanging over the top won't see as may turdlike qualities.


----------

